# Bob Dylan to host XM satellite radio show



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From MSNBC:

*Bob Dylan to host XM satellite radio show*


> Bob Dylan will start a new career as a radio DJ when he launches a new weekly music show on XM Satellite Radio next March.
> 
> The station said on Tuesday the show would feature music hand-picked by Dylan, writer of some of the enduring classics of popular music since the 1960s such as "Mr Tambourine Man," "Like a Rolling Stone" and "The Times They Are A-Changin'."


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

